# US iPhone Users



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a new iPhone and am looking at carrier plans and would like to know what you think of your carrier.

Which iPhone carrier do you have?

When talking to someone on the phone how is the sound quality of the person talking to you?  Can you understand them, are they constantly breaking up?

When listening to a voice message, do you have the option of going back a few seconds to hear something again or do you have to listen to the entire message and then start over?

Are you happy with your carrier or do you want to switch?

Thanks!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an iphone 5 on Verizon Wireless. I am extremely happy with both the phone and the carrier. We've had Verizon since we began getting cell phones years ago, although we've checked others out when it was time to renew. No one was able to beat their price for what our family needed and I've heard so many complaints about other carriers. We've never had any problem with dropped calls and my iphone is crystal clear. Never have any problems hearing someone. 

Yes, there is a slider bar at the bottom of your voice mail and you can move the slider at any time back to where you want it. So if you missed what was just said, you can slide it back a few seconds and hear it again. 

We have 6 phones on our bill so I have had to call Verizon several times because of different issues (lost phones, etc.) and every time I have called their CS I have received outstanding service. They know what they are doing and I have always had the issue resolved with the 1st call in a very timely manner. As I said before, we've always had Verizon so I don't have anything to really compare to, other than what I hear from my sister and others. I just don't feel the need to switch from a stress-free carrier to another with stress and frustration. We've gone on vacations and been in the mountains, etc. and we've never had problems getting cell service anywhere. 

We are perfectly happy with Verizon and receive excellent service.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!  I was talking to an employee at the Apple Store today and recommended Verizon and AT&T.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have Verizon and love them.  I get much better coverage than my girlfriend who is with AT&T.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Another thumbs up from a Verizon user. I have an iPhone 4s. My hubby was on AT&T, and he had such bad service, we moved him onto our Verizon family plan. I've been super happy with Verizon. They've gone out of their way to provide superior customer service.

However, service may depend on where you live. In some locations, AT&T might be preferable. My sister gets better service with her AT&T iPhone in remote areas of Texas than I do. Maybe check with people local to you?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it can definitely vary by area.

Personally, I've never been anywhere that I had worse service on my Verizon iPhone than my girlfriend, friends or family did on their AT&T phones.

During the time I've had a Verizon phone that would include Atlanta, the DC/Baltimore area, rural West Virginia, NW Arkansas, Hawaii (Oahu)' Alaska, Yellowstone Park and various big cities around the US for conferences and business trips.

So my inkling is the only places Verizon coverage may be lacking are some pockets in very rural areas as they have great coverage in all the metro areas, where as AT&T seems to have some pockets--especially for data signal.

But yeah, it doesn't hurt to ask around your area. And both companies have, I think, 14 day return/cancellation windows if you aren't happy with the coverage.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Personally, I've never been anywhere that I had worse service on my Verizon iPhone than my girlfriend, friends or family did on their AT&T phones.


You have never been to my house! I have almost no Verizon service but great AT&T. I do live in a rural area, but not "very rural." Unfortunately, I have Verizon-got it when there was no good service of any kind. Since then AT&T put up a tower, but my family plan keeps locking me into Verizon.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pickett said:


> You have never been to my house! I have almost no Verizon service but great AT&T. I do live in a rural area, but not "very rural." Unfortunately, I have Verizon-got it when there was no good service of any kind. Since then AT&T put up a tower, but my family plan keeps locking me into Verizon.


There are definitely exceptions like that. If you're not on a major metro area it's definitely best to ask what the neighbors have, what coworkers have (to gauge reception in the office) etc.

In a big city pretty much all the carriers have ok coverage, but AT&T has more pockets of no servers and gets overloaded at big crowd events faster than Verizon in my experience.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> AT&T has more pockets of no servers and gets overloaded at big crowd events faster than Verizon in my experience.


Good to know and makes me feel better about lack of service at home.


----------

